# Laptop for 100K



## mohityadavx (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to buy a laptop and i am in no hurry , i can wait till mid of june not more.( I think its a hell lot of time). 

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
My budget is RS 1 lakh ( should include extended warranty with complete cover)

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
a. Netbook; 10” screen or less
b. Ultraportable; 11" - 12” screen
*c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen(Anything from 14" to 16")
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*
e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell (Uncle Central Govt Employee 5% discount / Cousin dell Employee EPP discount)
b. Dislike:Cheap/Local brand


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Bits of photoshop, Maya and would be mainly used  for my 4 year CS/IT engineering and tonnes of Video Conversion.

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Yup I play games but not high end games like Crysis, Gears Of War but strategy like AOE , Rise Of Nation etc and racing like NFS series 

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
As much as possible

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Its ok to buy online without seeing it real

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Well i would use windows 7 32 bit but  i would like to get one with linux as it would cut cost of lappy and i am already having licensed Windows 7 32bit.

Screen Specifics
11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?Keep in mind screen size in conjunction with resolution will play a large role in overall viewing comfort level. Everyone is different. Some like really small text, while others like their text big and easy to read.
No problems whatsoever with screen specs

*OTHER IMPORTANT POINT*
I am quite sturdy and won't mind portability or weight at all even if it is hell heavy as a rock. What matters is max battery life and performance and yes i won't replace it for the next four years no matter what happens so it should be futureproof as the next lappy i would buy would be from my own salary only.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

Configure a Dell XPS 15 (Sandy Bridge) with

GT-540M GPU & 9-cell battery.

But I must tell you that the GT-540M not a very powerful GPU for gaming. If you can wait, hold on a little see what GPUs competitors bring.
I'm personally waiting for the Lenovo Y570 with GT-555M GPU.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 2, 2011)

^^i would only wait if they are available till June or else i will buy the one u suggested


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 2, 2011)

"June" is a long way to go. You will see new laptops coming from this month itself.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 2, 2011)

I won't do high end gaming however I think Maya will still require a memory hogger GPU . time has come me to buy this lappy would most probably order on the day 12th boards result get announced which i think is around 25 May. Budget increased to* 1 lakh* ( lower the better) but then it should include an extended warranty i am inclined to a dell i7 procesor lappy with 3 year complete cover extended warranty.

Suggest something for heaven's sake

Here's my customized deal

XPS 15

Intel® Core™ i7-2820QM processor 2.30 GHz
8GB Dual-channel 1333MHz DDR3 SDRAM (2 x 4G)
Internal High-Definition 5.1 Performance Audio with SoundBlaster X-Fi Audio 
9 Cell Primary Battery (Won't remove it any cost)
3-year XPS Premier Service with 3-year CompleteCover (Won't remove it any cost)
500 Gb HDD
15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) WLED display with TrueLife™ 
Tray Load Fixed Blu-ray BD-ROM / DVD + /-RW Combo Drive 
2GB NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 540M graphics with Optimus

Whats FHD display is it any good by adding 6500 bucks

default wireless card is Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS 
shall i add 500 more to buy this
Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS 
is it worth it

Total at 1.1 lakh i think after discount it would just squeeze in my budget.


Any other recommendation???


----------



## xtremevicky (May 2, 2011)

That Config looks class . Brilliantly done .

Dude , What discount are you getting and HOW ?


----------



## mohityadavx (May 2, 2011)

> That Config looks class . Brilliantly done .
> 
> Dude , What discount are you getting and HOW ?




Will have 2 check 4 discount as it vary frm laptop 2 laptop 

My cousin is Dell employee so i will get Employee disCount and uncle is Central govt employee entitled to 5% discount will take the better of the two discount. 

Any other option shall i consider

I thouhght of alienware first but i think they are too overpriced shall i final this config


what about the questions i asked earlier



> Whats FHD display is it any good by adding 6500 bucks
> 
> default wireless card is Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS
> shall i add 500 more to buy this
> ...


----------



## Anish (May 3, 2011)

What about the asus g series laptops...
Have a look at in.asus.com


----------



## game-freak (May 3, 2011)

if i would be in ur place i would go for Dell Alienware M14x click here 2 check specs

has a better graphic card, bigger hard drive, a better display and on top of it its a alienware only if u could inc ur budget a bit its a worth buy


----------



## mohityadavx (May 3, 2011)

game-freak said:


> if i would be in ur place i would go for Dell Alienware M14x click here 2 check specs
> 
> has a better graphic card, bigger hard drive, a better display and on top of it its a alienware only if u could inc ur budget a bit its a worth buy



Better Display --> u didn't Commented on *FHD* upgrade on XPS 15

Better Graphics --> I said no high end gaming

Bigger Hard Drive --> See my signature do u think i suffer storage problem

And then u r suggesting a Low End processor  and if i will customise it then it would be way out of my budget!!!


----------



## NainO (May 3, 2011)

Mohityadavx said:
			
		

> Whats FHD display is it any good by adding 6500 bucks



FHD means Full-HD i.e. 1920*1080
It comes with Dell's B+RGLED, which makes it one of the best available laptop display.
Lookin at your budget, I really think you should include this.



			
				Mohityadavx said:
			
		

> default wireless card is Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 1030 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS shall i add 500 more to buy this Intel® Centrino® Advanced-N 6230 with Bluetooth v3.0+HS is it worth it



Bluetooth is one of the least used feature (atleast for me ). No need to spend extra 500 as both are using latest Bluetooth Standard v3.0+HS.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 3, 2011)

^^Thanx nainO




> What about the asus g series laptops...
> Have a look at in.asus.com



will check out.
Thanx Anyway!!!


----------



## rahul_c (May 4, 2011)

Buy a Apple.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 4, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> Buy a Apple.



I am used to windows and if u say i can use windows on apple then let me tell u  its hardware efficiency on apple is not too high


----------



## mohityadavx (May 4, 2011)

Well looks like no here has a suggestion  think pauldmps would have helped had he been active.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

He  is banned for some reason .

What you want a suggestion for ?


----------



## mohityadavx (May 4, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> He  is banned for some reason .
> 
> What you want a suggestion for ?



well i wanted to make sure that i can't get a  better deal in this price bracket 100k is not a small amount !!!


----------



## constantine (May 4, 2011)

I'd suggest an Asus G73jh (17") or the G53w( 15") ! Both come with a GTX460m . I wanted to get one , but im going for a sandy bridge gaming rig instead !


----------



## NainO (May 4, 2011)

Well to be honest, I don't think any other will provide you with such config in ~1k. You probably will get a much better GPU but have to compromise with CPU.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 4, 2011)

NainO said:


> Well to be honest, I don't think any other will provide you with such config in ~1k. You probably will get a much better GPU but have to compromise with CPU.



thanx naino 4 me CPU >>> GPU


----------



## ajayashish (May 5, 2011)

If u are serious abt using MAYA.. try checking Boxx laptops... they are made for 3d and rendering work... otherwise I would suggest to with a refurbished Alienware... u will get a good deal with good CPU and GPU options... 

Just to make one point clear... i dont think any laptop except boxx comes with Quadro cards which is good for 3D work... a normal GPU will never help in any 3D solution.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 5, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> If u are serious abt using MAYA.. try checking Boxx laptops... they are made for 3d and rendering work... otherwise I would suggest to with a refurbished Alienware... u will get a good deal with good CPU and GPU options...
> 
> Just to make one point clear... i dont think any laptop except boxx comes with Quadro cards which is good for 3D work... a normal GPU will never help in any 3D solution.



Are these boxx lappy available in india?? What about cost & reliability and* indian warranty*!!!

checked out alienware @ dell store they are not offering VFM this customised XPS 15 would beat any Alienware lappy in same price bracket.


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2011)

To be frank, 70k is the sweet spot for gaming laptops in India. Anything more than that is pure waste of money. You better configure XPS 15 and with saved amount, get a console or something like Xperia Play.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 5, 2011)

desiibond said:


> To be frank, 70k is the sweet spot for gaming laptops in India. Anything more than that is pure waste of money. You better configure XPS 15 and with saved amount, get a console or something like Xperia Play.



thank u desiibond but the laptop core requirement is not gaming.


----------



## ajayashish (May 5, 2011)

i am not sure of Boxx availability in India... I contacted them almost 2 yrs back but it was not coming at my budget so never took the details... not sure of the warrenty as well.... but I have worked on this once and it is SUPERB... fast and sweet...


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2011)

ah okay. Did you check the professional notebooks from Dell and HP that come with Quadro GPU (my T61 came with NVS140-M).


----------



## mohityadavx (May 5, 2011)

desiibond said:


> ah okay. Did you check the professional notebooks from Dell and HP that come with Quadro GPU (my T61 came with NVS140-M).



thanx 

can u suggest me some new models !!!


----------



## rahul_c (May 5, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> I am used to windows and if u say i can use windows on apple then let me tell u  its hardware efficiency on apple is not too high



OK. If want a windows laptop XPS is the best, if you have stores like croma check out apple mac book once. IMO it's actually better than windows.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 5, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> OK. If want a windows laptop XPS is the best, if you have stores like croma check out apple mac book once. IMO it's actually better than windows.



What about the software i bought all these years they won't run on mac and buying them all again is too expensive and yes we have store like croma here in gurgaon its the millennium city bro!!!

Infact i am even having a licensed windows 7 and if possible would try DELL people to give me lappy without any OS installed will save few 1000!!!


----------



## ajayashish (May 5, 2011)

^^^ well i tried the same ... i asked them to configure my alienware without windows as I have a license copy... but they said that cannot be done


----------



## himangshu (May 5, 2011)

You can checkout* HP Envy 3D 17*

*Display size:* *17inch @1920x1080*

*CPU: Core i5 480M
*
*RAM: 4 GB DDR3 @1333MHz*

*GPU: Radeon HD 5850M

HDD: 640GB @7,200 RPM

Weight: 3.41kg

Price: Rs.93,000+tax*


----------



## mohityadavx (May 5, 2011)

^^how much overall difference would be in computing power ( CPU and GPU) compared to my XPS config 

Do HP offer extended warranty ( THis is important)


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2011)

HP Elitebook 6930P Price India – Buy HP Elitebook 6930P Laptop Price in India


----------



## mohityadavx (May 5, 2011)

desiibond said:


> HP Elitebook 6930P Price India – Buy HP Elitebook 6930P Laptop Price in India



^^ don't u think it would be unwise to pay 95000 for a core2duo processor based lappy??


----------



## rahul_c (May 5, 2011)

Check this - The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
Ubercool 



mohityadavx said:


> What about the software i bought all these years they won't run on mac and buying them all again is too expensive and yes we have store like croma here in gurgaon its the millennium city bro!!!
> 
> Infact i am even having a licensed windows 7 and if possible would try DELL people to give me lappy without any OS installed will save few 1000!!!



Dell never sells laptop without OS.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 5, 2011)

Unofficially anything could happen!!!

Did u  know that if u try to bargain with sales representative of Dell at phone ( The no is at site of dell india)  they sometime give u a small discount or some free bundled accessory

It may not work at the first go but try it with 6-7 sales representative and  someone will be ready to help u ( Actually these people have 2 sell a minimum no of lappy every month and people short of their target give u a  discount by cutting company's commission)


----------



## rahul_c (May 5, 2011)

^What do you think about Aleinware laptop link I gave earlier?

I didn't knew that, you should try at contacting at end of the month you may be lucky enough to find a desperate representative.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 5, 2011)

rahul_c said:


> ^What do you think about Aleinware laptop link I gave earlier?
> 
> I didn't knew that, you should try at contacting at end of the month you may be lucky enough to find a desperate representative.



Alienware as i aid earlier r too expensive as per the price on DELL india site 

Yup i will buy lappy around 25 May - 1 June


PS:-  If u find a good sales rep tell him 2 send a quotation 2 ur mailbox then and there only and just grab the offer . U have 2 make sure that u don't tell the quotation of 1  sales rep to another as it may get the first 1 in trouble ( At the end of the day u don't want someone cursing u  )


----------



## rahul_c (May 6, 2011)

^Best of luck!


----------



## Siva Lord (May 6, 2011)

Dell Precision M6600 Mobile Workstation
Price Not Available

i7 QM67 Processor
8GB DDR3 RAM
Nvidia Quadro 4000M 2GB GDDR5 Memory


----------



## mohityadavx (May 6, 2011)

Siva Lord said:


> Dell Precision M6600 Mobile Workstation
> Price Not Available
> 
> i7 QM67 Processor
> ...



Thanx Siva 
really a nice find
but it ain't available in India


----------



## Razor 1911 (May 7, 2011)

Asus G Series G53JW-IX157V (Black)
Asus G Series G53JW-IX157V Laptop Price India: Buy Asus G Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com

Rs:106290


----------



## mohityadavx (May 23, 2011)

Guys I didn't got the marks i was expecting  in boards so Dad may not go till 100k but he will readily shell out 70-80k. What changes i should make to XPS 15 or should consider another lappy if he doesn't agree??.

Extended warranty is a must within total budget.


----------

